# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Pulling Glass Out Of Hands

## catrina

My boyfriend told me that last night he had a dream that he had little peices of glass stuck in his hands and he was trying to pull them out. He said he doesn&#39;t know how they got there either. He said the dream may have been triggered from a movie he was watching where someone gripped a window frame in which shards of glass were sticking out. But i was just wondering if maybe it meant something more...

----------


## disabled_account_2

This could also happen if he slept on his hand. The weight of his head etc first hinders blood circulation, and when he moves his hand away and blood flows freely again, you will  get this stingy tickling sensation in your hand.
I think that&#39;s what happened as I&#39;ve dreamt that I walked barefoot on glass and when I woke up I found that my foot had fallen asleep.

----------


## catrina

I thought about this a little more and i think i&#39;ve come up with the right interpretation.

Knowing his life a little bit, my boyfriend is in some kind of trouble with the law, and he could be charged as a felon for something he had little to do with. He is stressed out about it, and is kind of pessimistic about life right now. This is how i interpreted the dream:

He doesn&#39;t look at the little peices in life, all the good things, (the peices of glass) instead he tries to pull them out and look only at the wounds, all the bad things in life; i told him, maybe he should look at those little peices...

----------


## Lucid Night Flight

I think that this dream may be a healing dream. Since he is taking the shards of glass out of his hands he is removing obstacles/problems out of his life. I think that overall this is a positive dream foretelling that some situation is getting better and he will be able to put all the pieces (of his life) back together.

----------

